# OMG! Shrinkage!!! Heads that is!



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Made some shrunken heads for our Haunted Jungle yard haunt this year. These will be on a table by the cand in a head shrinker's production line of sorts with a (faux) boiling pot of water, some spare teeth, and some primitive looking knifes and calipers. I am also going to add some bottle much like the witches potions I have seen on here, only with head shrinking herbs and salts.










Head No.1










I used the skull and jaw that come in the "Bag of Bones" from BigLots this year. His skin is paper mache'd toilet paper and his eyes and teeth are PaperClay. I wanted to show different size heads, so this one is the biggest. In real life the skull is the first thing to go in the preperation, but this is more for effect.

Skull No. 2










This one started as a $1 skull from Walgreens. Again toilet paper mache and PaperClay, with electrical wire for the stitching.

Skull No. 3










This one started as a resin skull from Target, which i promptly made a mold from. The skull inside this is plaster with toilet paper mache and PaperClay. Stitching is also electrical wire. The hair has been snipped from a black costume wig.

Skull no.4










Ok he's just a monkey skull, but he wanted to join in. He is a plaster dupe from the resin monkey skull i used for Zombie Monkey. Eyes and muscle tissue from PaperClay.

You can learn more about Shrinking heads here.

Hope you like em!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Killer!! Nice job for sure!!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

They are all cool but head no. 1 is my fave. 
The eye holes and the vein-like wrinkles and the teeth and the paint job make it pop. 
Love it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very creative. It looks great.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the mache work, looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They all look great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

oooo nice stitches and I really like the paint finish on the little monkey.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool!


----------

